# Dash cam



## mandreyka (Sep 25, 2015)

Looking for a inconspicuous camera to record the inside of the cabin. I don't want to spend a ton right now just want something that will work in case something goes wrong or I get falsely accused of something. Any sugestions ? Don't really care about the outside right now


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

ebay , amazon try searching for "Dash cam"


----------



## jaxstraww (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice one......

Actually I'd like to hear from a few on what they are using. 

Also, are we allowed to record in the cabin? Just read something about wiretapping issues with using the audio of the cam.


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

What state are you in?


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> ebay , amazon try searching for "Dash cam"


Or search this forum. There are dozens of threads about them. Mine is very conspicuous Blacksys cf-100. I did a whole writeup in the " a forum wiki for newbies" thread


----------



## jaxstraww (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm in PA


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

jaxstraww said:


> I'm in PA


It's a two party state, meaning you need consent from all, however some feel a car is a place where you should not expect privacy so it is the loophole in the law.

http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/pennsylvania/pennsylvania-recording-law


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Qdog915 said:


> It's a two party state, meaning you need consent from all, however some feel a car is a place where you should not expect privacy so it is the loophole in the law.
> 
> http://www.dmlp.org/legal-guide/pennsylvania/pennsylvania-recording-law


I read that link differently. When you are in a vehicle like a cab, bus, Uber, etc...you have no real expectation of privacy. Riding in the car with a spouse...maybe.

You could consult an attorney, but I think you're at least safe to record video. Posting a sign may fix it as well.


----------



## Roanokejoe (Nov 18, 2015)

Here's a good one: Falcon Zero F360 HD Dash CamFalcon Zero F360 HD Dash Cam. Films both inside and outside of the vehicle.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00E56WY18/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Here's the dash cam we're using (http://amzn.to/1YkviPp) ... it is extremely low profile with dual cam (records out front & inside with audio)


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Here's the dash cam we're using (http://amzn.to/1YkviPp) ... it is extremely low profile with dual cam (records out front & inside with audio)


I almost bought that one; but I didn't like the fact that you can't re-position the rear cam.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

ReviTULize said:


> I almost bought that one; but I didn't like the fact that you can't re-position the rear cam.


I've never had an issue with the rear cam ... it's not like I'm shooting a documentary ... just a bit of CYA.
What I like about this cam is that it is extremely low profile ... and most people don't know that it's there


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

My ChiComm dual lens camera gave up the ghost last week. 
I ordered a Transcend DrivePro 520 today.

It is called a Taxi Cam, and is designed to be used for a Taxi or TCN driver. Perfect for Uber it seems. I chose this one because it came with two SD cards, and a camera case for $5 more than the stripped offers.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Transcend-D...732810?hash=item210611874a:g:Ek4AAOSwAKxWUyN1

It is a newer camera. Has anyone used one?


----------

